# Draw Something



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone else playing Draw Something on their iPhone/iPad?  My girls got me started on it - it's fun - & scarily addicting!  Kind of a cross between Pictionary and a word jumble.  There's a free version, and the paid version is on sale for 99 cents (regularly 1.99).


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Me!  I love it, I bought the 99 cent version the second day.  I just HAD to have green... hahaha.  I can't draw worth a flip but love it.  It's funny how my opponent will will draw something complicated and I draw BLUE.. lol


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the paid version pretty quickly too - sometimes it's disturbing to watch my whacked out thought process when I'm watching my opponent try to guess my word!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I just started playing yesterday, a coworker turned me onto it.  I suck but I hope that will change when I have my iPad and a bigger screen to draw on!


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the game, very addicting.  I can't draw, but so far it has been fun to try!  Although the app does have some bugs, hopefully the developers will fix it.  I've had it freeze on me a few times, and one time it skipped my turn!  Yesterday my wife "drew" Beyonce!  How I figured that out eventually, wow!  Makes for a great time!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Sounds interesting! I haven't seen it yet, it sounds like Depict.


----------

